# What's up with Harmony Central?



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Site's been "down for maintenance" since last week.

Anybody heard anything?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just logged on to it, appears to be running fine. Main site and forums.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just logged on to it, appears to be running fine. Main site and forums.


...they haven't updated the pickup reviews since december 18th, 2005.

-dh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

dont know, dont kare.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> dont know, dont kare.


...yer not missing much, especially the forums. that said, the reviews can be helpful if you take them with a grain of salt, read between the lines, ignore the ignorance and use them to develop a sort of consensus, ultimately putting all your trust in your own ears and instincts. 

the news page and rss feeds are good resources, as well.

-dh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...yer not missing much, especially the forums. that said, the reviews can be helpful if you take them with a grain of salt, read between the lines, ignore the ignorance and use them to develop a sort of consensus, ultimately putting all your trust in your own ears and instincts.
> 
> the news page and rss feeds are good resources, as well.
> 
> -dh


I used to post there, but i got banned for some stupid crap. It was supposed to be a temporary ban, but its been like a year.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> I used to post there, but i got banned for some stupid crap. It was supposed to be a temporary ban, but its been like a year.


...holy tone caps, brother! you have to practically issue a death threat to get banned from that place so....i'm not going to ask. those forums are pretty much a cesspool of hate, not unlike the middle east. defintely a stomach-churner.

-dh


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

The bass forum is pretty good. I visit there daily. It's a lot friendlier than the other forums over there. I must've missed the day Xanadu blew up. 

I just checked and it doesn't appear as if you are banned Xanadu.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I like to got there for a good laugh. The reviews can be helpfull, but like David said use your own ears and instincts.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I go there when I feel like I need some senseless abuse sent my way. That place is just nuts. There are a few posters who really are helpful & decent people but for the most part it's dickheads & trollers. I've been poking around over there for a few years and it's been getting progressively worse. I don't bother with it much anymore.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

lollarskates..


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

^^ sorry about the redicously large picture.


----------

